# Bite wedges or intermediate



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Just a question,Do many people use bite wedges or do you just use an intermediate sleeve?Any advantages of wedges over a intermediate sleeve on a young dog?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

not trying to rephrase your Q, but i think you should simply look at each as different tools rather than compare which one might be better or which one others prefer, etc

you will always find people with "prefs", but they may not match your training targets and their dogs will not react to the same equipment the same way yours does

- i like wedges with rigid handles, others might like em floppy, or with your dog you may need inside handles
- i think wedges are more versatile and easier to use to present and teach targeting, others might be more comfortable staying with sleeves
- plus there are many different wedge designs, from different materials and hardness
- buy a bunch, spend money and see what works best; just try and have a plan b4 you do

....i like variety and am a lot poorer because of it....but when you get comfortable with something and have good results, that equipment will probably be what you recommend to others


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brad,

I really like the 1/2 sleeves that you see on the Vit Glisnik videos.
I have one from Ray Allen that was about half the price of the
others
http://www.rayallen.com/product/puppy_half_sleeve/New_Products
It's a half of their 30C intermediate. Soft but full to encourage a full mouth grip. I also have some wedges and think the 3 handle ones are the more useful for targeting with.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Those half sleeves Vit uses are just the lower section of the two piece sleeves with out the shoulder guard. 

The thing about half sleeves they will bruise your forearm and elbow as their is not much support for the arm. As much I don't like FDT they have a reasonable half sleeve that has their removable wedges that you can adjust the firmness of the sleeve. Plus they have a handle you can use and hold as a wedge. I like it for targeting for my mal. 

I find the the 3 handle wedges easier for teaching several beginining exercise myself. 

Like Rick suggested find what works for you.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! Im just looking at getting some new equipment and want to spend my money wisely.FDT has a early puppy sleeve that looks good for tugging and and early development http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=89_90&products_id=4617

Opinions?? http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=89_90&products_id=4861

And i like the look of this sleeve for young intermediate dogs? http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=89_148&products_id=113

Can anyone provide links to other sites who have a good reputation for delivering goods promptly.How do FDT rate? We have suppliers over here but its cheaper for me to bring it in.

Thanks for the link Thomas.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

the nice thing about using a wedge first, at least in my experience is that there is less surface for them to strike. It almost draws them into the center. If you use a sleeve at first, there is more surface they can strike. I use the wedge with the handles inside that forms a v. ALM suits sells one for like 30 bucks and its pretty nice. I usually use a wedge before teething and then go right to the hard sleeve after there done teething. jmo


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I pretty much HATE for dog trainers...and dont really like Can-Am either, based on the more expensive products, but they both offer some good lower priced products (in my opinion), regardless of what I think about those expensive ones......


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks sam thats what i have always thought the wedge was primarily a targeting tool and is great for pups too.

So what high end products do you like Joby?

Im primarily just trying to get a heap of equipment together over a period of time for dogs of all levels i have some stuff but want more and FDT had the right prices on some lower end stuff for pups etc..


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Agree Joby about most of FDT stuff. This is the one I have after a referral from a friend , who bought it at last years WUSV. It suits my needs and didn't have to pay an arm and leg. 

http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=89&products_id=4728


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats a freaking bargain at that price


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

brad robert said:


> Thats a freaking bargain at that price


$80 for the 1/2 sleeve + $30 for a cover = $110
the Ray Allen 1/2 sleeve I got was $60 including the cover


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

If the quality is as good thats really cheap Thomas was it on sale? I did like the handle in the FDT one.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

brad robert said:


> If the quality is as good thats really cheap Thomas was it on sale? I did like the handle in the FDT one.


That's the regular price and I save on shipping since the Ray Allen plant is in Colorado Springs. The Ray Allen also has a handle. The only disadvantage is the Ray Allen cover isn't replaceable (as far as I can tell) 
I have two of the FDT X sleeves. I like the insert idea BUT their 
sleeve covers are CRAP. It the 1/2 sleeve covers are made the same way you'll be replacing them way too often unless you can find a Ray Allen or Gappay etc. 1/2 cover that fit.
Another problem with the X sleeve is the grab handle is poorly designed. My GSD crushed the handle on both of mine. The good news is I haven't had any problems since I replaced the handle with a one piece bolt and nut through a wooden dowl.


----------



## Larry Birnholz (Jun 22, 2010)

brad robert said:


> Just a question,Do many people use bite wedges or do you just use an intermediate sleeve?Any advantages of wedges over a intermediate sleeve on a young dog?


They are both great tools the wedge is for target work and they come in different hardness from soft to supper hard like trail sleeve depending on what level your dog is at


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the half sleeves cause you can turn them around on the inside of your arm. and if your going to do any long catches, you cannot screw up the catch and hurt the dog. You have to turn or you will break your arm. Either way, Dog is safe.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy to report all turned up today on 6-7 days from purchase to australia so i was happy with that and the quality so far seems good too.Im looking forward to giving it a serious workout.


----------

